# Introducing Merlin



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi
Introducing Merlin the new addition to our family. He is 7 weeks old and is due to come and live with us very soon.




























Would love to hear what you all think. We are smitten with him.


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

Very cute...I love his "socks"


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks I love them too!!!


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Awww so cute


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Beautiful facial markings, very much what I'm looking for....only a lil girl 

He is simply 100% adorable!

x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh yes, he has "socks"! He is a peach.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cute. I like his little short stubby tail! He has a very pretty face.

Brodysmom


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Adorable!!! Your giving me puppy fever! lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awe!! What a wittle puff!! So cute!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww, look at the little feet and eyes and head!!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

If you change your mind, I will take him. OMG he is cute as a button.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh i just love him! His name really suits him 
I just love his colour and markings, can't wait to see more pics when you bring him home


----------



## snowdannie (Jun 21, 2009)

He's soo cute!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm smitten with him as well. Amazing facial markings and perfect looking body. You must be beside yourself with joy. Congrats!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, he's gorgeous. I love his markings.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree he is absolutly adorable.. And his name does fit him perfect.


----------



## indy's mum (Jun 13, 2009)

oh he's just wonderful!! i love the little bit of pink on his nose. So cute


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

He's gorgeous, he reminds me a bit of Cookie as a pup:


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I am so very excited. Driving the rest of the family made talking about him. 
Yes he is a bit like cookie as a pup. Hope he grows up to be as fab looking.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

He's absolute beautiful! I'm jealous!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

poppyears said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. I am so very excited. Driving the rest of the family made talking about him.
> Yes he is a bit like cookie as a pup. Hope he grows up to be as fab looking.


Well he looks gorgeous now so I expect he's gonna be a handsome Chi when he's older too.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww merlin is such a cutie pie love him looking forwars to seeing him grow x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

he is lovely! Are you going to start showing? (Just with him being in the show stance on the photo)


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi

That was just the breeder showing us how we would have to stand him. 
Do fancy having a go as it would be a new interest for me and hubby to do and not think about dialysis. Just finding it hard to find out where and how to get involved. Is it a secret club or something LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh, he's adorable. How completely huggable!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats Merlin is stunning.. what a handsome chi baby :daisy:


----------

